# dret i fet



## .Jordi.

Molt bon dia a tothom!

Tinc una pregunta molt senzilla. Com es tradueix l'expressió "dret i fet" (per exemple: _És un home dret i fet_) al castellà? Suposo que "derecho y hecho" no serveix, oi? Teniu qualsevol idea?

Mil gràcies!


----------



## Antpax

Hola Jordi,

No sóc català nadiu, però amb l´exemple que has posat, jo diria que si es podria traduir como "hecho y derecho".

A veure que en diuen els altres.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## .Jordi.

Hola Antpax!

Ara em fa vergonya , no esperava una resposta tan senzilla , però sí, segur que tens raó. "Derecho y hecho" no serveix, pero "hecho y derecho" sí. Gràcies!

Perdoneu-me per haver-vos molestat.


----------



## Antpax

.Jordi. said:


> Hola Antpax!
> 
> Ara em fa vergonya , no esperava una resposta tan senzilla , però sí, segur que tens raó. "Derecho y hecho" no serveix, pero "hecho y derecho" sí. Gràcies!
> 
> Perdoneu-me per haver-vos molestat.


 
Hola Jordi:

No has molestat res, per això estem  (és pot dir això, o és un barbarisme?)

Salut.

Ant


----------



## chics

Hola , de fet em sembla que el "dret i fet" és una traducció molt directa del castellà... per això era an simple . 
Almenys jo no havia sentit mai "dret i fet" (no vol dir pas que no existeixi o que no es pugui emprar) en català pero sí i bastant "hecho y dereho", en castellà, clar. A veure que en pensen els altres...

Antpax, per això estem els altres:  (perfecte!)


----------



## kiyama

Chics, em sembla que en català es diu "fet i dret", amb el mateix ordre que en castellà. Potser per això no et sona...
Ki


----------



## chics

Serà això... o que m'he liat amb el dit i fet!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Hola , de fet em sembla que el "dret i fet" és una traducció molt directa del castellà... per això era an simple .
> Almenys jo no havia sentit mai "dret i fet" (no vol dir pas que no existeixi o que no es pugui emprar) en català pero sí i bastant "hecho y dereho", en castellà, clar. A veure que en pensen els altres...
> 
> Antpax, per això estem els altres:  (perfecte!)


 
Ostres, Chics, doncs jo tota la vida he sentit i dit això de "dret i fet", que, a més, tinc la impressió que se sol aplicar gairebé exclusivament als homes: "El fill de la Maria ja és un home dret i fet".



kiyama said:


> Chics, em sembla que en català es diu "fet i dret", amb el mateix ordre que en castellà. Potser per això no et sona...
> Ki


 
A mi, Kiyama, em sona "dret i fet". En castellà, en canvi, sí que és "hecho y derecho". A veure que en diuen els altres...

Espero que us estiguin provant aquests dies 

Salutacions des del Poble-sec


----------



## chics

Ai... no sé! Potser m'estic oblidant de la meva llengua!


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola a tots,

Jo el que tinc clar és que en castellà el correcte és: _*"hecho y derecho",  *_i no pas al revés.  Em fa l'efecte que tant _*"dret i fet"*_  com  _*"fet i dret" *_no son més que traduccions literals.

Intentaré esbrinar-ho.


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

He consultat el un *Diccionari de frases fetes, refranys i locucions, *a cura editorial de la *Enciclopèdia Catalana*, que l'equivalent al castellà que dona és *echo y derecho*.

De totes maneres no havia sentit aquesta expressió en català.

Tinc tant per aprendre.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## Cristina.

jaume60 said:


> *hecho y derecho*.


En castellà és amb una "h" , d'això estic completament segura.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cristina. said:


> En castellà és amb una "h" , d'això estic completament segura.


 
Totalment cert , Cris: és del verb *hacer*, i no pas del *echar* (tot i que no estaria gens malament "echar" d'aquest nostre món alguns homes... )

Hi esteu d'acord, que aquesta expressió només l'emprem per als homes? De les nenes/noies solem dir que ja són unes "donetes", no? (si més no, en el meu poble )


----------



## .Jordi.

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Hi esteu d'acord, que aquesta expressió només l'emprem per als homes? De les nenes/noies solem dir que ja són unes "donetes", no? (si més no, en el meu poble )



No estic gens segur si només l'utilitzem per als homes (aquesta mala sort de no haver nascut català), però l'única vegada quan vaig sentir aquesta expressió era quan el meu professor (qui és de Barça) del català me'n parlava de una dona.


Molt feliç any nou a tothom!


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Totalment cert , Cris: és del verb *hacer*, i no pas del *echar* (tot i que no estaria gens malament "echar" d'aquest nostre món alguns homes... )
> 
> Hi esteu d'acord, que aquesta expressió només l'emprem per als homes? De les nenes/noies solem dir que ja són unes "donetes", no? (si més no, en el meu poble )


 
Hola. Bon any a tothom.

No sé en català, però en castellà sí he sentit dir "mujer hecha y derecha".

Salut.

Ant


----------



## jaume60

Cristina. said:


> En castellà és amb una "h" , d'això estic completament segura.


 
Hola,

Tens tota la raó ha estat un lapsus.

El més greu és que recordo que el meu germà gran m'explicava un recurs mnemotècnic que em deia que en castellà _del verbo echar lo primero que se echa es la h_.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Possiblement l'ús de l'expressió *dit i fet*, sigui més generalitzada referida a homes, i que quan parlem de dones es faci servir *donetes*.

Per la meva contrada (Vallès occidental i concretament a Terrassa) ni la faig servir ni recordo haver-la escoltat, la qual cosa no invalida per a res el seu ús.

Com he dit tinc tantes coses per aprendre.

Salutacios,

Jaume


----------



## Drunklord

Antpax said:


> Hola Jordi:
> 
> No has molestat res, per això estem  (és pot dir això, o és un barbarisme?)
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Una preguna:

No seria millo: _No vas molestar res... _?

Gràcies


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Donava el tema per tancat.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## Interfecte

Segons l'Optimot, el portal d'internet de consultes lingüístiques del gencat, la correspondència del "hecho y derecho" en català seria "de cap a peus".

I pel Drunklord. Més aviat diria que la frase és : "No has molestat gens." No diríem "No vas molestar gens.", perquè la forma verbal "vas molestar" (pretèrit perfet) s'utilitzaria quan l'acció fes més temps que hagués passat. I en canvi "has molestat" (pretèrit indefinit) s'utilitza quan l'acció acaba de passar.

I d'altra banda fer servir "res" en aquesta frase crec que no és correcte, la paraula seria "gens" (o "gota", però aquesta s'usa molt menys).


----------



## Antpax

Interfecte said:


> I d'altra banda fer servir "res" en aquesta frase crec que no és correcte, la paraula seria "gens" (o "gota", però aquesta s'usa molt menys).


 
Hola Interfecte,

Tens raó seria "gens" i no pas "res", però quan vaig escribir-ho no ho savia i vaig fer la traducció directa del castellà.

Salut.

Ant


----------

